
Android 4.2 shows up in Engadget's server logs - dbh937
http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/10/android-4-2-shows-up-in-our-server-logs-shocks-no-one/
======
DHowett
In short, "Google is working on Android 4.2 and have not been sitting on their
collective thumbs for the past few months."

There's news like this every time some company is working on new versions of
their smartphone operating systems. Consequently, that means there is always
news like this, making it _no longer news_.

------
rhizome
So, even the cutting edge of Googlers have bad taste in tech journalism.

